# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > حرفه ای: دانلود سورس هوش مصنوعی(چت با ربات)

## vahid3vahid

سلام خدمت همه دوستان. بنده پس از مدتی تونستم که یک پروژه هوش مصنوعی رو به اتمام برسونم البته فعلا این نسخه ناقصه(موتور آنالیز هوش مصنوعی) مثلا تعداد لغات محدوده و بیشتر میتونه به پاسخ دادن سوالات شما در مورد او جواب بده مثلا(اسمت چیه؟و چند سالته؟ و ...) که البته کامل میشه

پیشنهاد میکنم حتما دانلود کنین خیلی جالبه، میتونه کسی باشه که به درد دل شما گوش بده!!!! :متعجب: (اگه خواستید میتونید درخواست کنید که سورسشو براتون بزارم)

اینم لینکش(جدید): http://www.4shared.com/file/re5444uk/Persian_Robot.html

----------


## MoslemMaleki

سلام دوست عزیز
موفق باشی.
در برنامه شما یکسری از کلمات در مقابل یکسری دیگه از کلمات و به صورت رندم میان. و هرجاکه کلمه وارد شده براش آشنا نیست و یا در پیدا کردن کلمات داخلی خودش مشکلی داره، مینویسه من برنامه ریزی نشدم.
1- سعی کن تاریخچه گفتگو رو مورد توجه قرار بده. مثلاً فقط یکبار قبول کنه که کاربر "سلام" رو وارد کنه و بار بعدی یا جوابش رو نده یا چیزی متفاوتی بنویسه.
2- فکر میکنم یک مشکل کوچیک توی برنامش وجود داره. یک سری از کلمات رو که بهش دادم و تکرارشون کردم فهمیدم. توش از دستورات استثا استفاده کردی(بجز نشناختن کلمات)؟

----------


## vahid3vahid

بله دقیقا همینطوره و حق با شماست پ. دارم روی هستش کار میکنم که بتونه تشخیص بده چند بار بهش سلام میکنیم. "سلام = سلام" < 2 = "سلام = چند بار سلام میکنی؟" و تا چند روز دیگه انشا الله کامل میشه و همراه با سورسش میذارم.

----------


## aryasoft2872

بابا ایول (از پست اولت توی سایت فکر کردم آماتور هستی ولی انگار اشتباه کردم به هر حال ببخشید)

منم همچین ایده رو اوایل که وی بی 6 کار می کردم داشتم ولی مشکل سر مقایسه بود.اگه انگلیسی بود یک کاریش می شد کرد ولی فارسی یکی مشکل سرعت داشت و دیگه مشکل مقایسه کردن (منظورم لحن گفتاریه) ولی امیدوارم برنامه شما این مشکلات رو نداشته باشه...

----------


## vahid3vahid

خیلی ممنون. البته من فکر میکنم که زبان فارسی به مراتب راحت تر از زبان انگلیسی هست(چه برای ما و چه برای انگلیسی زبان ها)

----------


## aryasoft2872

الان دیدم مشکل مقایسه نداشت ولی سرعتش پایین بود.یک نگاهی به اون برنامه کلنجار بنداز هم سوال هاش زیاده هم سرعتش زیاده هم از همه مهمتر جواب فحشاتو می ده!!!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vahid3vahid

لینک بالا اصلاح شد و میتونید نسخه ی جدیدتر این ربات رو دانلود کنید

ویژگی ها:

_قابلیت ذخیره سازی گفت و گو
_اضافه شدن تعدادی لغات به موتور آنالیز آن
_قابلیت تعین نام برای او
_قابلیت شناساندن خود به او(پس از مدتی با شما دوست میشود و...) :قهقهه: 

ولی هنوز نمیتونه تکرار کلمات رو تشخیص بده که اینم به زودی حل میشه

----------


## Asad.Safari

Alice هم خوب است . پیشنهاد می کنم حتما ببینید ,  در ضمن Open source نیز می باشد :

http://alicebot.blogspot.com/

موفق باشید

----------


## vahid3vahid

ممنون مشاهده کردم. البته باید توجه داشت که این ربات های انگلیسی بسیار زیادند و...
بهترینشون همون ربات funk است که به صورت آنلاین میباشد.(برای دسترسی به اون در قسمت dos بنویسید: telnet the-funk.net 7000) ولی ربات فارسی زبان کمه یا بهتره بگم اصلا نیست که به بنده در حال توسعه اون هستم و پس از کامل شدن کل سورس رو تو تاپیک میزارم.

----------


## Asad.Safari

> ممنون مشاهده کردم. البته باید توجه داشت که این ربات های انگلیسی بسیار زیادند و...
> بهترینشون همون ربات funk است که به صورت آنلاین میباشد.(برای دسترسی به اون در قسمت dos بنویسید: telnet the-funk.net 7000) ولی ربات فارسی زبان کمه یا بهتره بگم اصلا نیست که به بنده در حال توسعه اون هستم و پس از کامل شدن کل سورس رو تو تاپیک میزارم.



کار شما بسیار قابل قدردانی می باشد , ولی منظور من این است که این ها راه رو رفتند و خدایی نکرده شما Reinvent the Wheel نکنید.  اون Alice ای که من گذاشتم درسته که به انگلیسی است ,  ولی باز چون Open Source  می باشد شاید بتوان به زبان فارسی هم تبدیل کرد .


موفق باشید

----------


## vahid3vahid

نه اصلا اینجور نیست. توی همه ی عرصه های کامپیوتر علم پیشرفت کرده به غیر از علم هوش مصنوعی. من فکر نمیکنم توی این قسمت حتی یک در صد راه رو رفته باشیم. همون رباتی که در پست قبلی به شما  معرفی کردم بهترین ربات چت در سال 2008 لغب گرفته. ولی به نظرتون چند درصد مردم تونستند تشخیص ندند این رباته؟؟؟ فقط 3 در صد نفهمیدن!!!!!

----------


## mehrvjb

سلام 
لینکش خرابه دوست عزیز

----------

